# Penile block-64450



## hopeu6 (Oct 27, 2009)

In previous conferences we received information to code for the penile block using cpt 64450 with modifier 59.  This is usually performed with a meatoplasty, circumcision etc.  Recently we have been getting edits on this combination. Is anyone aware of the guidelines changing for this?  

Thanks


----------



## OCD_coder (May 28, 2010)

64450 is considered inclusive when the RVU values are determined.  It it bundled into the primary CPT code because the physician has to do a block and is considered  "typical" work for a meatoplasty or circumcision. 

So billing with a 59 modifier and unbundling is not appropriate.

Compare it to a laceration repair, the physician has to numb the area in order to suture a wound.


----------



## sbicknell (May 28, 2010)

I agree with the above. The block became inclusive it seems at least 4-5 years ago. Mod -59 to try and bypass payer or CCI edits is not appropriate


----------

